# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Christelijk Algemeen Ziekenhuis Midden-Limburg (Ziekenhuis St.-Francis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Christelijk Algemeen Ziekenhuis Midden-Limburg (Ziekenhuis St.-Franciskus)
Pastoor Paquaylaan 129
Heusden-Zolder

Bezoek de website van Christelijk Algemeen Ziekenhuis Midden-Limburg


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Christelijk Algemeen Ziekenhuis Midden-Limburg.*

----------

